# Next army



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I currently play High Elves, and I like them a lot, but I was thinking about doing an army which is a) more durable (WoC) b) Has so many models it doesn't matter (skaven) or 3) being able to raise back your dead (Vampire Counts), as T3 AS 5+ on average has let me down sometimes.

All advice appreciated.

Karnax


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, your not really clear on what your asking for here..Do you just want validation about what you think matches your needs? Then going by what your looking for, those three armies fit the bill.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I was hoping for some advice on the strengths and weaknesses of each army, as they all look good. I am hoping to do a more close combat orientated force, but they can all do that, so I'm stuck as to which one to choose.

Sorry if I wasn't clear on what advice I wanted.:wink:

Karnax


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

ahh Well now I can help you!

Well lets start then! 

WoC: There isnt really to much to say, awesome close combat, powerful sorcerers, and hellcannons! A few things, obviously they are really expensive which means they may quite often be fighting steadfast foes. Also there is a rather high proportion or WoC players from what I understand. 

Vampires: Very powerful and customisable characters, all fear causing (though it was nerfed) and the ability to bring back the dead. Some people think vampires got worse, I think we only got better. 

Skaven: Lots of bodies, cool rules, cool warmachines, and in my oppinon one of the most fun armies, with so much variety and style. Obviously suffers from low leadership and armour. But with such cheap points cost, you dont really care now do you?


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Cheers kittyclaw, this helps a lot.

The main reasons I can't choose between these armies are:

WoC - I have this image in my head of unstoppable metal giants carving a bloody path through the enemy. 

VC - You kill half my army??!! I raise them back and more. :biggrin:

Skaven - My brother does Skaven, so I was thinking of a clan pestilens themed army, that would be consist of tough, flail weilding nutters that can swamp the enemy with their numbers. 

Karnax


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Your right about everything, your clearly well informed as to what you want from each army, and have a realistic view of their strenghts. So now its all just up to you. But always glad to help!


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks kittyclaw.
I will probably ask whether or not I can play a game or two with my brithers army, and see what it's like. If it's fun, then probably skaven. If not, then it'll be a choice between VC and WoC.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Good plan, I would be interested to know your choice, and look forward to seeing some armylists posted for your chosen force!


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Will do kittyclaw.
I've got one idea in my head for skaven at 500 pts, i'll post it now.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I started playing Vampire Counts as my next Army (From Daemons and Bretonians) and I'm liking them. They have lost quite a bit of power that they had in the Magic Phase but they still have some nice tricks and quite a few different builds as well which is nice. 

Aramoro


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I heard one person mention something which he said was pure brokenness.
I think it was a red fury, ethereal dragon, created via Transformation of Kadon.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah except you cant actually do that, to many points. to get the lore of beasts you need forbidden lore, then add etheral your already at 65 points of Vampiric abilities. No room for Red fury. As awesome/broken (depending on where your standing) as that would be.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

What if he was a vampire lord?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

nope, because he would have to be a vampire lord just to get both forbidden lore and ethereal. So you either get him as a dragon or whatever you turn him into, with red fury, or with ethereal


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

What about red fury mountain chimera? a potential 50 poisoned attacks (with frenzy), followed by a thunderstomp. :shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

50? How so, mountain chimera is 4d6, so max would be 48, and thats being REALLY optimistic. The dragon is better, all around better statline, and it can use its breath weapon in combat.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> 50? How so, mountain chimera is 4d6, so max would be 48, and thats being REALLY optimistic. The dragon is better, all around better statline, and it can use its breath weapon in combat.


An average of 14 attacks and potential for a lot more disagrees with you.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

what do you mean? Im aware the mountain chimera makes more attacks, in exchange for a shittier profile.


----------

